# Hey y' all..



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Still learning this stuff. Am in the process of getting help from more experienced moderators as my stickeys/announcements don't show separately. :grit: 
We'll have our separate stickeys for recepies, weigh in's, et al asap. 
Thank's for your patience.

Just an oldie larn'in new tricks. :hand:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

When you make a post, there will be a place where you can check a box that says to stick this message. You can also change it when you edit it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I think we're on our way, Thanks, Melissa!

You know these A type personalities. Doin' somethin' before readin'


----------

